#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  NULL reference source file

## mlcs

Hi!
I'm new to this forum so bare with me... I'm writing my master thesis and have a Word 2007 document with 30+ charts in it, all copy/pasted from Excel 2007. The document is getting quite heavy to work in, so I was told to break all links to the Excel documents behind each chart. As a result, now when I update my references and TOC i have to click OK to 30+ warnings that Work cannot fine the source file. 

I cant seem to figure out how to get around this, I cant remove the NULL reference in 'Prepare - Edit Links to Files' dialog... Please help me... all I want is to get rid of the warnings.

All the best,

Martin

----------

